# Best opera composers?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Which other than the obvious composers, like Wagner and Mozart, who are the composers you should give at least a listen to?


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

This is a huge question, but ill answer assuming you know nothing about opera!

Monteverdi is usually credited with inventing opera.

Handel wrote a few masterpieces, another baroque favourite of mine is Purcell.

Rossini produced many incredible operas and really turned it into a popular art form.

Other Bel Canto Italians include Donizetti and Bellini. This is a style that really relies on melody and the beauty of the voice.

In Germany we have more magical subjects and a greater emphasis on the orchestra. Typified by Weber.

In France we have grand operas by Meyerbeer and Halevy for example. 
Also in France, Berlioz paved the way for Wagner by producing a greater synthesis between the drama and music.

Again in Italy we have the colossal figure of Verdi, who had quite a unique style and who's operas really dominate still.

After Wagner opera changed quite a bit. 

In Italy the Verismo style emerged with composers such as Mascagni, Leoncavallo, but also Puccini - who really transcended this style and become another great figure. 

German composers developed Wagner's legacy, most notably Richard Strauss, but also Schreker, Korngold, Hindemith etc...

In France, composers did their best to shake off Wagner and went their varying ways. For example, Debussy's masterpiece Pelleas et Melisande, but also Bizet's Carmen. The French tradition continued with Ravel, Poulenc and Messiaen.

In the East in Russia opera was going strong with Mussorgsky, Borodin, Tchaikovsky, Rimsky Korsakoff. More recently Shostakovich and Prokofiev made important contrbutions, also Schnittke.

Dvorak, Janacek and Martinu also wrote amazing operas in the Czech area.

Schoenberg and Berg contributed some incredible operas in serialist style; Moses und Aaron and Wozzeck for example. This traditions has continued too with great operas by Dallapiccolla, Zimmermann. 

Other important composers in the 20th century include Britten and Stravinsky and Henze. Minimalists such as Glass and Adams.



Well this got a bit out of hand... but really almost every major composer also contributed to opera so its a vast field. I dont know much about early operas (say.. before Mozart), hopefully someone else will fill you in.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Look at this thread. It collects the finest operas, according to TC members and should give you an introduction to many of the major names in opera:

http://www.talkclassical.com/11676-talk-classical-top-272-a.html


----------



## Eschbeg (Jul 25, 2012)

emiellucifuge said:


> Schoenberg and Berg contributed some incredible operas in serialist style; Moses und Aaron and Wozzeck for example.


(NB: _Wozzeck_ is not a serial work. But yes, it is a very haunting opera worth experiencing.)


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Though opera is still a major area of weakness for me, I do know that of the 20th century, Hindemith and Martinu are more significant opera composers than they are generally given credit for. 

The operetta had its great writers in the 19th century by names such as Johann Strauss II, Offenbach, and Sullivan. Saint Saens is often noted for Samson and Delilah.


----------



## MPB (Sep 2, 2012)

Just a quick note to reinforce the mention of Richard Strauss.

A bit more of an acquired taste, and probably not for the novice, but I regard his works as the ultimate, particularly live in the opera house.

Nothing beats a great Elektra, in my opinion (though my ex-wife thought that some decent hormone replacement therapy drugs would have solved the girls' problems and there would have been no need for the 90 minutes of wailing women!). Maybe that's why she's my EX wife. Lol.


----------



## Bardamu (Dec 12, 2011)

emiellucifuge said:


> In Italy the Verismo style emerged with composers such as Mascagni, Leoncavallo, but also Puccini - who really transcended this style and become another great figure.


Even Mascagni and Leoncavallo transcended that style.
For example many notable operas by Mascagni like L'amico Fritz, Iris or Isabeau can't be categorized as such contrary to the mediocre Silvano.
Giovane Scuola would be a better label for those italian composers that came after Verdi tenure.

Just a clarification, my point of view, since your post tried to be a summary of the most notable compoers in Opera.

EDIT:
Oh and Peri (with Rinucci) s usually credited with inventing "modern" opera.
Monteverdi however is credited for the first masterpiece in the genre.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I've heard a few operas, and even seen 3 live, though my knowledge of operas, or opera composers is extremely limited to the composers I listen to, I'd love to get into composers like Verdi who were primarily opera composers to expand my musical horizons.


----------



## Hesoos (Jun 9, 2012)

The 4 great opera composers are in Germany: Mozart, Wagner (as you said) and in Italy: Verdi and Puccini. 

I try to give you a short list. Barroc opera, classic opera and XX century opera are not much popular.The "most popular" opera composers and their "most popular" operas maybe are:

Mozart. Don Giovanni
Rossini. Il barbiere di Siviglia
Bellini. Norma
Donizetti. Elisir d'amore
Verdi. La traviata
Wagner. Der ring des Nibelungen
Bizet. Carmen
Puccini. La boheme
Mascagni. Cavalleria rusticana
Leoncavallo. Pagliacci

All these operas are worth it.


----------



## principe (Sep 3, 2012)

Since after Monteverdi there is little mentioning, please kindly take into serious consideration to listen to some works of fine composers like Cavalli, Peri, Bononcini, Charpentier, Rameau, Vivaldi, Cambra, Albinoni and some more (the list is almost endless).
From Mozart era, try to listen to some Operas by "poor" Salieri and the nice Cimarosa and by all means...Gluck. J. M Haydn, Schubert and Luis Spohr along with Giovanni Simone Mayr are worth investigating. You may be happily surprised.
In 19th century, along the big names, give a shot to Offenbach (delightful), Mercadante (intriguing), Pacini (enchanting), Thomas (mellifluous), Humberding (a mild and delightful Wagnerian), Pfitzner (a "dry" Wagnerian), Chabriet (a French Wagnerian) and some more, by all means.
In the 20th century, don't miss some very beautiful Operas by Korngold, Janacek and Stravinsky and, of course, Shostakovich. 
However, I doubt you may digest all that in a short reasonable time. It took me some decades...to mature my listening...

Principe


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Also, you can check a documentary DVD. The advantage is you can also listen to music fragments.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

There is also good old YouTube -- a great place to sample different operas to see if you like them before you actually purchase an audio or video recording.


----------



## dionisio (Jul 30, 2012)

principe said:


> Since after Monteverdi there is little mentioning, please kindly take into serious consideration to listen to some works of fine composers like Cavalli, Peri, Bononcini, Charpentier, Rameau, Vivaldi, Cambra, Albinoni and some more (the list is almost endless).
> From Mozart era, try to listen to some Operas by "poor" Salieri and the nice Cimarosa and by all means...Gluck.


Good work on mentioning these composers. I'd add also Lully is that list. Honestly, from french opera, i find the _tragedie lyrique_ the most extraordinary. The continuous recitative flow and the _petits aries_, e.g. in Rameau's Castor et Pollux, combine so well that seemed to predict Wagner...and Glück reform operas took much from _tragedie lyrique_

About Salieri, it saddens me why is not more known (aside from Amadeus). I saw Europa Riconosciutta by Mutti during the openning of the new Scalla and it amased me. One can see it on youtube.


----------



## Hesoos (Jun 9, 2012)

dionisio said:


> Good work on mentioning these composers. I'd add also Lully is that list. Honestly, from french opera, i find the _tragedie lyrique_ the most extraordinary. The continuous recitative flow and the _petits aries_, e.g. in Rameau's Castor et Pollux, combine so well that seemed to predict Wagner...and Glück reform operas took much from _tragedie lyrique_
> 
> About Salieri, it saddens me why is not more known (aside from Amadeus). I saw Europa Riconosciutta by Mutti during the openning of the new Scalla and it amased me. One can see it on youtube.


I Agree, From Monteverdi to Mozart there is a lot of brilliant music, usually forgotten. In the last years I explored into it and I do enjoy all this music. Pergolesi, Paisiello, Salieri and Gluck are great! My favorite operas from this period are Pergolesi's La serva padrona and Gluck's Iphigenie en Tauride. Iphigenie en Tauride is very shocking, I like this one very much

From Salieri I like a lot his Falstaff (much better than Verdi's in my opinion, and much funny!). Salieri was really a great composer (if his music wasn't innovative, I don't care) I really enjoy the operas from the Classical period like: Cimarosa's Il matrimonio segreto, Paisiello's Nina and Il barbiere di Siviglia. Traetta's Antigona ( a really greeck tragedy), Martin y Soler's Una cosa rara, Gluck's Iphihenie en Tauride and Paride ed Elena, Piccini's Le donne vendicate...
And the Barroque period is also worth it, with Monteverdi, Cavalli, Purcell, Jommelli ,Handel, Pergolesi...

But, anyway, I believe that the XIX century was The gold age of the opera (Mozart was the prelude), and a beginner should to start from Verdi, Rossini, Puccini, Wagner or Mozart. Sure they are not alone. Meyerbeer was one of the greats in his time and now is almost forgotten. Meyerbeer was most important succesful than Wagner in his time. The French opera was considered the best tradition in Europe, with Gluck, Spontini, Cherubini, Halevy, Auber, Meyerbeer, SaintSaens, ...

I agree with You tube can be a good tool to explore music. I used a lot my City's library when I borrowed a lot of cd's and dvd's. And Amazon is much cheaper than the normal shops. When I want to buy some dvd I first try if on youtube there is some extraits of the production and so I can make up my mind. This forum is useful to buy cd's and dvd's with a lot of threads about favorite versions.

Good luck with your musical trip!


----------



## dmpdmp (Apr 6, 2012)

I like Georges Bizet, basically I have listened to Carmen. I would recommend that for study.


----------



## Hesoos (Jun 9, 2012)

dmpdmp said:


> I like Georges Bizet, basically I have listened to Carmen. I would recommend that for study.


The Met version DVD with Carreras, Baltsa, Ramey and Mitchell!!! The Catalan Josep Carreras sounds great in this opera even though Carreras is a lyric tenor and not a dramatic tenor. Ramey is brilliant with his "toreador la la la..."


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Hesoos said:


> The Met version DVD with Carreras, Baltsa, Ramey and Mitchell!!! The Catalan Josep Carreras sounds great in this opera even though Carreras is a lyric tenor and not a dramatic tenor. Ramey is brilliant with his "toreador la la la..."


Not a great fan of _Carmen_ but this ^ is my favourite version.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

There is also a great audio recording on Deutsche Gramophon with Berganza, Domingo, Milnes, and Cotrubas.


----------



## rborganist (Jan 29, 2013)

If you want to listen to Richard Strauss, start with Der Rosenkavalier; it is full of gorgeous melodies and everyone is alive at the end. Salome is tragic, but it is short and more listenable. Elektra is a masterwork; just don't start with it. As for Bizet, don't stop with Carmen; listen also to The Pearl Fishers (Les Pecheurs des Perles). I didn't see Gounod's Faust listed, and it is a sadly neglected opera these days. The libretto is from Goethe and is full of wonderful tunes (Marguerite's "Jewel Song", Mephistopheles' "Le Veau d'or", Faust's "Salut Demeure", Valentin's "Avan de quitter ces lieux", and the final trio "Anges purs" Britten's Peter Grimes is a 20th century masterpiece as is John Adams' Nixon in China. Donizetti's Tudor Ring (Anna Bolena, Maria Stuarda, and Roberto Devereux) are also worth a listen. The New York City Opera put them on for Beverly Sills in the 1960s and 1970s. Unfortunately, their sets and costumes burned in a warehouse fire. Now, however, the Met is staging them. If I had to make a list of first ten operas to listen to, it would be (in no particular order): (1) Carmen--great tunes, and the plot makes sense (2) Aida--a variation on the Romeo and Juliet theme but with lovers from different countries (3) Rigoletto-glorious music and a plot that makes sense (4) The Magic Flute--a classic tale of good and evil (5) The Daughter of the Regiment--lots of great melodies and vocal fireworks (there's the infamous 9 high C aria), and everyone is alive and happy at the end (6) Samson et Dalila--familiar Biblical story to Saint Saen's lush, wonderful music (7) Faust--classical tragic story set to superb music (7) Amahl and the Night Visitors--Menotti's wonderful Christmas story is short, easy to understand, and charming (8) Tosca--fascinating characters with some wonderful music (and a fairly short opera; Birgit Nilsson called Tosca her vacation role) (9) La Traviata--all about relationships, especially father/son and chock full of singable melodies (10) Norma--one of the most complete characters in opera (along with Violetta and Tosca); Wagner admired this opera, and it has been said that Brunnhilde's immolation scene owes more than a little to Norma's


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Britten hands down!


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Also, Rameau. His _tragédies en musique_ are matchless.


----------

